# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Նշանակություն ունի՞ թե որ ԿՐՈՆԸ դուք կընտրեք

## Vive L'Armenie

*Նշանակություն ունի՞ թե որ ԿՐՈՆԸ դուք կընտրեք*

Մեզանից շատերը սիրում են մեծ ընտրանի ունենալ գնունմներ կատարելիս: Երբ շուկայում վաճառվում է տարբեր տեսակի միրգ ու բանջարեղեն, մենք ընտրում ենք այն, ինչը օգտակար է ընտանիքի համար: Եթե հագուստի խանութում մատչելի գներով առաջարկվում է զանազան ոճերի և գների հագուստեղեն, մենք ընտրում ենք այն, ինչը ամենից շատ է համապատասխանում մեզ... Կան բաներ, որոնք առանձնապես կախված են անհատի նախընտրությունից: Այլ ընտրություններ, սակայն, կարող են ազդեմ մեր բարօրության վրա, ինչպես օրինակ՝ առողջարար սննդի կամ իմաստուն ընկերների ընտրությունը:

* Իսկ ի՞նչ կարելի է ասել կրոնի ընտրության մասին...*
*Արդյո՞ք դա պարզապես նախընտրությա՞ն հարց է, թե՞ մի հարց, որը կարող է լուրջ ազդեցություն ունենալ մեր բարօրության վրա...*
Կրոն ընտրելիս մարդ արարածը մեծ ընտրության առջև է կանգնում: Շատ երկրներում կրոնի ազատություն է, և մարդիկ գնալով ավելի հեշտությամբ են հեռանում իրենց ծնողների կրոնից: Միացյալ Նահանգներում կատարված մի հարցում ցույց տվեց, որ ամերիկացիների 80%-ը << հավատում է, որ փրկության կարող են տանել մեկից ավելի կրոններ >>: Այդ նույն հարցման ժամանակ << _հինգ մասնակիցներից մեկն ասաց, որ փոխել է իր կրոնը, երբ չափահաս է դարձել_ >>: Իսկ Բրազիլիայում անցկացված հարցման ընթացքում պարզ դարձավ, որ բրազիլացիների մոտ 25 %-ը փոխել է իր կրոնը...(փոքրիկ տեղեկություն... :Smile:  )...

Անցյալում տարբեր կրոնների ուսմունքները թեժ վիճաբանության առարկա էին դառնում: Իսկ այսօր տարածված է հետևյալ տեսակետը. << *Կարևոր չէ, թե որ կրոնը կընտրես* >>...

*Սակայն մի՞թե դա այդպես է... 
Կրոնի ազդեցությունը կարո՞ղ է ազդեցություն գործել Ձեզ վրա...*
Հ.Գ.
Մենք՝ Հայերս, քրիստոնյա ենք, բայց թեման քննարկելու համար, փորձենք մի կողմ դնել մեր կրոնը...

----------


## Amaru

Վեռնագիրը լավ չըմբռնեցի երևի:  :Smile:  Այսի՞նքն: Նշանակությու՞ն, ինչու՞մ:

Սվե՛տ, լսիր.




> Շատ երկրներում կրոնի ազատություն է, և մարդիկ գնալով ավելի հեշտությամբ են հեռանում իրենց *ծնողների կրոնից*:


էս նո՞ր հասկացություն ա… ծնողներիս անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, որ կնքված չեմ, որ ընտրությունը ինձ են թողել  :Smile:  կրոնդ ծնողներդ չեն, որ պիտի ընտրեն… իսկ եթե մարդու գիտակցությունը էդ աստիճանին չի հասել, որ կյանքի կարևորագույն որոշումները պիտի ծնողները նախօրոք կայացնեն իր փոխարեն, ասենք «սխալ ճանապարհից հեռու պահելու համար», ապա ամբողջ կյանքում էլ կշարունակեն նրա փոխարեն մտածել ու նրա փոխարեն ապրել
էէ, գրածս էս թեմայի հետ ոնց-որ կապ չուներ

----------


## Արշակ

Կարծում եմ, որ բոլոր հիմնական կրոննական ուսմունքներն էլ ստեղծվել են մարդկությանը զարգացնելու, մարդուն բարոյապես ու հոգեպես բարձրացնելու նպատակով։ Այս առումով, երևի առանձնապես կարևոր չէ, թե որը կընտրես։ Ընտրում ես այն, որը քեզ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է։ Ու այդ հոգեհարազատությունը հաճախ պայմանավորված է լինում ազգային, մշակութային առանձնահատկություններով, ընտանեկան ավանդույթներով։ Ու դա բնական է։ Բայց այդ ընտրությունը չպիտի պարտադրված, ստիպողական լինի։ Այս հարցում պարտադրանքը ցավալի հետևանքներ է ունենում։ Ամեն ոք պիտի իրավունք ու հնարավորություն ունենա իր սեփական ընտրությունը կատարել։
Մի հանգամանք էլ. շատ կարևոր է, որ հանդուրժողական լինենք այլոց կրոնական պատկանելության նկատմամբ, վերևից չնայենք, հարգանքով վերաբերվենք ուրիշների ընտրությանը։ Մարդկության պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ բազմաթիվ պատերազմներ, մարդկանց նկատմամբ հալածանքներ ու այլ չարիքներ եղել են հենց կրոնական ահնանդուրժողականության հողի վրա։ 
Բայց հիմա մարդկությունը քիչ–քիչ հանգում է կրոնների եղբայրության գաղափարին։ Այսօր տեսնում ենք, որ տարբեր կրոնների մի շարք հոգևոր առաջնորդներ շատ հանգիստ, հանդուրժողական են վերաբերվում մյուս կրոններին։ Հաճախ տեսնում ենք, որ իրար կողք–կողքի հաշտ ու խաղաղ ապրում են տարբեր կրոնների հետևորդներ։ Ու կրոնական պատկանելությունը խոչընդոտներ չի ստեղծում։ Ի վերջո, բոլոր կրոնների հիմքում էլ սերն ու բարությունն է ընկած։
Մի խոսքով, ինչպես ասում են. *մարդս մարդ լինի*։

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> ծնողներիս անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, որ կնքված չեմ, որ ընտրությունը ինձ են թողել  կրոնդ ծնողներդ չեն, որ պիտի ընտրեն… իսկ եթե մարդու գիտակցությունը էդ աստիճանին չի հասել, որ կյանքի կարևորագույն որոշումները պիտի ծնողները նախօրոք կայացնեն իր փոխարեն, ասենք «սխալ ճանապարհից հեռու պահելու համար», ապա ամբողջ կյանքում էլ կշարունակեն նրա փոխարեն մտածել ու նրա փոխարեն ապրել
> էէ, գրածս էս թեմայի հետ ոնց-որ կապ չուներ


Անահիտ ջան, մի հարց, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա...

ինչքանով հասկացա Դու չե՞ս ընդունում, որ ծնողները կնքում եմ երեխային, ասենք մինչև նրա չափահաս դառնալը... :Xeloq:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կրոնը՝ ոչ
Բոլոր կրոնները քարացած են…
Կարևորը կենդանի հավատքն է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի նկատմամբ:

----------

Benadad (30.10.2010), Կարապետ (30.10.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Այս առումով, երևի առանձնապես կարևոր չէ, թե որը կընտրես։ Ընտրում ես այն, որը քեզ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է։ Ու այդ հոգեհարազատությունը հաճախ պայմանավորված է լինում ազգային, մշակութային առանձնահատկություններով, ընտանեկան ավանդույթներով։ Ու դա բնական է։ Բայց այդ ընտրությունը չպիտի պարտադրված, ստիպողական լինի։


Համ էն ես ասում, համ էլ մյուսը  :Smile: :
Եթե կապ չունի, ապա ինչու՞ հեռանալ նրանից, ինչ-որ դարեր շարունակ հղկվել, հարմարեցվել է հենց քո ենթադրյալ, ծագելիք պահանջմունքներին: 
Օրինակ, ինչու՞ ապրելով հայեր մեջ, հայը երեխային որպես մայրենի սովորեցնի ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն: Կամ ինչու՞ մեր բնակլիմայական պայմաններում պահարանում ուենալ մի քանի տիպի տաք մուշտակներ: 

Քանի որ բոլոր կրոններն էլ բովանդակությամբ նույնն են, տարբերվում են միայն ֆորմայով, ձևով, ապա ավելի բնական չէ՞ արդյոք հենց ընդունել մերը:
Ճիշտ եմ համարում նաև երեխա, և այդ առումով անգիտակից ժամանակ մկրտելը: Դրանով ապագա մեծահասակին ազատում ես այսպիսի ժամանակ խլող ու շեղող /մեկ է, բոլորն էլ ուշ թե շուտ հետ են վերադառնում :Smile:  / թեմաների շուրջը տատանվելուց:
 :Smile:

----------


## Tigana

Ինչ կապ ունի մարդ բուդդային ա հավատում,թե Հիսուսին,թե Ալլահ ա կանչում:Ինչի մենք դրա համար իրանց մեղադրենք,եթե մենք էլ ծնվեինք իրենց ընտանիքներում մենք էլ կհավատաինք Բուդդային:
Էդ բոլոր կրոններում նույն բաներն են ասված կարելի ա ասել:
Իսկ ինչ ա գրած? գրած ա մի սպանի,մի գողացի,մի դավաճանի...ու էլի նման բաներ:
Հիմա ինչ անենք,որ իրանց մոտ ինչ-որ ստից բաներ ուրիշ ա:
Մեր Եհովայի վկաներին նայեք:Իրանց համար նոր տարի հասկացողություն չկա,ծննդյան օր չկա,չեն նշում էդ մարդիկ:Մուսուլմանների մոտ խոզի միս ուտել չկա,պաս պահելը իրանց մոտ էդ ժամանակահատվածում չխմելն ա:Ու հանուն ինչի?,որ վերջում իրենց աստված իրենց արժանի ձևով պարգևատրի:
Հա ինչ ուզում են թող անեն,հիմա իրանք դրան հավատում են ու դրանում վատ բան չկա:
Բայց ինչքան մենք ենք հավատում,որ մեր կրոննա ճիշտ,էնքան ել իրանք են համոզված դրանում:
Բայց դրանք անիմաստ բաներ են սաղ ,կարևորը`թող մարդը մարդ մնա,մաքուր իրա կյանքը ապրի,ու հաստատ վերջում լավ կլինի:
Կարևորը`թող մարդ հավատք ունենա: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Համ էն ես ասում, համ էլ մյուսը :
> Եթե կապ չունի, ապա ինչու՞ հեռանալ նրանից, ինչ-որ դարեր շարունակ հղկվել, հարմարեցվել է հենց քո ենթադրյալ, ծագելիք պահանջմունքներին: 
> Օրինակ, ինչու՞ ապրելով հայեր մեջ, հայը երեխային որպես մայրենի սովորեցնի ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն: Կամ ինչու՞ մեր բնակլիմայական պայմաններում պահարանում ուենալ մի քանի տիպի տաք մուշտակներ: 
> 
> Քանի որ բոլոր կրոններն էլ բովանդակությամբ նույնն են, տարբերվում են միայն ֆորմայով, ձևով, ապա ավելի բնական չէ՞ արդյոք հենց ընդունել մերը:
> Ճիշտ եմ համարում նաև երեխա, և այդ առումով անգիտակից ժամանակ մկրտելը: Դրանով ապագա մեծահասակին ազատում ես այսպիսի ժամանակ խլող ու շեղող /մեկ է, բոլորն էլ ուշ թե շուտ հետ են վերադառնում / թեմաների շուրջը տատանվելուց:


Բանն այն է, որ մարդուն պետք է հնարավորություն տրվի իսկապես *ընտրել* իրեն հոգեհարազատը, այսինքն՝ մարդը պետք է հնարավորություն ունենա գոնե ընդհանուր պատկերացում ունենալու տարբեր կրոնների մասին ու դրանցից մեկն ընտրելու, կամ էլ ոչ մեկն էլ չընտրելու, ոչ թե հենց սկզբից երեխային պարտադրվի այն կրոնը, որը իր երկրում համարվում է միակ ճշմարիտը ու հենց էն գլխից երեխայի մեջ սերմանվի, որ մնացած բոլոր կրոնները «քըխ» են, մոլորեցնող են, մենակ մերն է ճիշտ ճանապարհով տանում։ Կարծում եմ՝ պարզ է, որ տվյալ ձևը ընտրություն անվանել չի կարելի, քանի որ ընտրում են առնվազն երկուսից, իսկ միայն մեկից մեկն ընտրելն արդեն ընտրություն չէ, այլ պարտադրանք, և երևի պատահական չէ, որ միայն "default"-ով քրիստոնյաներից շատերն իրականում հեռու են քրիստոնյա լինելուց, քրիստոնյա են, որովհետև իրենց ծնողները ժամանակին այդպես են որոշել, և նրանց քրիստոնեության միակ գրավականը հաճախ վզներից կախված խաչն է լինում, որը հաճախ կրվում է ոչ թե որպես հավատքի նշան, այլ որպես զարդ։

Ինչ վերաբերում է կրոնների՝ բովանդակությամբ նունը լինելուն, ապա դրան համաձայն չեմ։ Նպատակը նույնն է, բայց ոչ բոլոր կրոններն են կարողանում հավասարապես մատուցել ճշմարտությունը, քանի որ ժամանակի ընթացքում դրանք տարբեր աստիճանների ու տարբեր ձևերով են աղավաղվել։ Իսկ որ բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ աղավաղվել են մինչև մեզ հասնելը, կարծում եմ, բնական է, քանի որ գրի առնողներն, այնուամենայնիվ, մարդիկ են եղել։ 




> Եթե կապ չունի, ապա ինչու՞ հեռանալ նրանից, ինչ-որ դարեր շարունակ հղկվել, հարմարեցվել է հենց քո ենթադրյալ, ծագելիք պահանջմունքներին:


Չգիտեմ, թե ում ենթադրյալ կամ ծագելիք պահանջմունքներին է հարմարեցվել՝ դարեր շարունակ հղկվելով (շատ վիճելի է՝ իրականում հղկվել է, թե աղավաղվել, անձամբ իմ տեսանկյունից՝ աղավաղվել), բայց իմ պահանջմունքներին հաստատ չեն բավարարում։ Երբ միայն քրիստոնեությանն էի ծանոթ, ինձ տարիներ շարունակ շատ հարցեր էին տանջում, որոնց պատասխանները Աստվածաշունչը չի տալիս, կամ, իր կարծիքով, տալիս է, բայց դրանք ինձ չեն բավարարում, այսինքն՝ կարելի է ասել, որ չի տալիս։ Այդ հարցերի պատասխանները ես գտել եմ այլ կրոններում ու կրոնական ուսմունքներում։ Հետևաբար գտնում եմ, որ ցանկացած մարդու հենց սկզբից պետք է ծանոթացնել տարբեր կրոնների գաղափարախոսությանը, որպեսզի նա ինքնուրույն՝ առանց կողմնակալ անձանց միջամտության ընտրի, թե որ կրոնին է ուզում դավանել կամ էլ, ինչպես ես, որոշի, որ իրեն կոնկրետ կրոն պետք չէ, քանի որ ինքը տարբեր կրոններից քաղել ու քաղում է իրեն պետքականը։ Բայց մեր հասարակության մեջ, համենայնդեպս, ներկա դրությամբ ես մի քիչ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում, որ այդպիսի ընտրության համար կարող են անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ ստեղծվել. նույնիսկ եթե երեխային ներկայացվեն նաև ուրիշ կրոններ, ապա ներկայացնողները ամենայն հավանականությամբ ջանքեր չեն խնայի իրենց վերաբերմունքով ազդելու երեխայի վրա՝ փորձելով քրիստոնեությունը ներկայացնել որպես միակ լավը, իսկ մյուս կրոնները՝ որպես մոլորություն։ Ցավոք, մեզանում դեռ այդքան օբյեկտիվություն հանդուրժողականություն չկա։  :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Ինձ համար էլ ի սկզբանե նշանակություն չունի, թե մարդը որ կրոնի հետևորդ է, կարևորը՝ լավ մարդ լինի ու ազատ՝ չկաղապարված մտածողություն ունենա, հարգի ուրիշի կրոնը, բայց չեմ կարող չնկատել, որ դեռ ոչ մի կրոնի հետևորդների մեջ այնքան անհանդուրժողականություն չեմ տեսել, որքան քրիստոնյաների մեջ... Խոսքն, իհարկե, բոլորի մասին չէ (փառք աստծո, լայնամիտ քրիստոնյաների էլ գիտեմ), բայց այդպիսիք շատ են, ցավոք... (հեսա բացասական ռեպ են տալու...  :Blush:   :Jpit: )

----------


## Amaru

> Անահիտ ջան, մի հարց, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա...
> 
> ինչքանով հասկացա Դու չե՞ս ընդունում, որ ծնողները կնքում եմ երեխային, ասենք մինչև նրա չափահաս դառնալը...


Ահա, դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես հասկացել  :Smile:

----------

Tanamasi (30.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օրինակ, ինչու՞ ապրելով հայեր մեջ, հայը երեխային որպես մայրենի սովորեցնի ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն: Կամ ինչու՞ մեր բնակլիմայական պայմաններում պահարանում ուենալ մի քանի տիպի տաք մուշտակներ:


Հավատքը (չեմ ասում կրոնը) լեզու չէ, հայրենիք չէ, դա ավելի բարձր երևույթ է: Ու պետք չէ պարտադրել այն: Չնայած դրան, ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա ծնողը պետք է երեխաներին քրիստոնեական դաստիարակություն տա (այդպես ասվում է Աստվածաշնչում): Ամեն դեպքում՝ կարծում եմ, որ դա պետք է լինի առանց պարտադրանքի: Միևնույն ժամանակ, ոչ մի քրիստոնյա ծնող չի ցանկանա, որ իր երեխան դժոխք գնա:




> Քանի որ բոլոր կրոններն էլ բովանդակությամբ նույնն են, տարբերվում են միայն ֆորմայով, ձևով, ապա ավելի բնական չէ՞ արդյոք հենց ընդունել մերը:


Չէ՛, նույնը չեն…
Քրիստոնեությունն էապես տարբերվում է բոլորից: Քրիստոնեությունը միակն է, որտեղ անել-չանելու խնդիր չկա, այլ ամեն ինչ հիմնված է Աստծո շնորհի վրա: Դրա համար ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը ես կրոն չեմ համարում, այն հավատք է, ապրելակերպ: Եթե ցանկություն ունես, կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն պատմել, թե քրիստոնեությունն ինչով է տարբերվում մյուսներից:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հ. Գ. Չնայած այս ամենին, ես էլ եմ դեմ մանկամկրտությանը: Կարծում եմ՝ մարդ պետք է գիտակցաբար ընդունի այն, ինչին նա հավատում է, ոչ թե պարտադրաբար: Այսօր որ իմ եղբայրը մկրտված է, մի՞թե քրիստոնյա է: Ես, որ մկրտվել եմ վեց տարեկանում, այն ժամանակ չեմ զգացել քրիստոնյա լինելու բերկրանքը…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հավատքը (չեմ ասում կրոնը) լեզու չէ, հայրենիք չէ, դա ավելի բարձր երևույթ է: Ու պետք չէ պարտադրել այն: Չնայած դրան, ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա ծնողը պետք է երեխաներին քրիստոնեական դաստիարակություն տա (այդպես ասվում է Աստվածաշնչում): Ամեն դեպքում՝ կարծում եմ, որ դա պետք է լինի առանց պարտադրանքի: Միևնույն ժամանակ, ոչ մի քրիստոնյա ծնող չի ցանկանա, որ իր երեխան դժոխք գնա:


Պարտադրանք բառը պետք չէ միայն բառացիորեն հասկանալ. ինձ թվում է, պարզ է, որ տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը երեխային զոռով նստեցնելու ու սովորեցնելու մասին չէր։ Տվյալ դեպքում պարտադրանք է նաև միայն մի կրոնի ծանոթացնելը, որովհետև երեխան այլընտրանք չունենալով է դառնում քրստոնյա, թեկուզև իրեն ոչ ոք զոռով ոչինչ անել չի ստիպել։




> Չէ՛, նույնը չեն…
> Քրիստոնեությունն էապես տարբերվում է բոլորից: Քրիստոնեությունը միակն է, որտեղ անել-չանելու խնդիր չկա, այլ ամեն ինչ հիմնված է Աստծո շնորհի վրա:


Չեմ հասկանում, քեզ ինչու՞ է թվում, թե միայն քրիստոնեությունն է այդպիսին։ Վերջը էլի եկանք–հասանք էն իմ ասած՝ քրիստոնեության միակության գաղափարի՞ն»։ Էդ նույն հաջողությամբ ես էլ կարող եմ ասել (և ոչ առանց հիմքի), որ բուդդայականությունն էլ քրիստոնեությունից է տարբերվում նրանով, որ հարգանք ու հանդուրժողականություն է սերմանում մյուս կրոնների նկատմամբ, ոչ թե քրիստոնեության պես մարդկանց ներշնչում, որ մյուս բոլոր կրոնները մոլորություն են, քրիստոնեությունն է ճշմարտություն տանող միակ ճանապարհը։ 
Բացի դրանից, «Քրիստոնեությունն էապես տարբերվում է բոլորից: Քրիստոնեությունը միակն է, որտեղ անել-չանելու խնդիր չկա, այլ ամեն ինչ հիմնված է Աստծո շնորհի վրա:» նախադասությունն այնքան էլ լավ չհասկացա, գուցե բացատրե՞ս։



> Դրա համար ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը ես կրոն չեմ համարում, այն հավատք է, ապրելակերպ: Եթե ցանկություն ունես, կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասն պատմել, թե քրիստոնեությունն ինչով է տարբերվում մյուսներից:


Ցանկացած կրոն էլ տարբերվում է մյուսներից։ Օրինակ, ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե, ըստ քեզ, քրիստոնեությունը կոնկրետ ի՞նչ առավելություններ ունի, որ մյուս կրոնները չունեն։ Բայց այդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար հարկավոր է շատ լավ տեղեկացված լինել մյուս կրոնների մասին՝ անձամբ կարդացած լինելով այդ կրոնները, ոչ թե այդ կրոնների մեկնաբանությունները՝ կատարված քրիստոնյաների կողմից։ Հուսով եմ՝ պատասխանդ հենց անմիջապես կրոնները կարդալու վրա հիմնված կլինի, որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում այն արժեք չի ունենա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարտադրանք բառը պետք չէ միայն բառացիորեն հասկանալ. ինձ թվում է, պարզ է, որ տվյալ դեպքում խոսքը երեխային զոռով նստեցնելու ու սովորեցնելու մասին չէր։ Տվյալ դեպքում պարտադրանք է նաև միայն մի կրոնի ծանոթացնելը, որովհետև երեխան այլընտրանք չունենալով է դառնում քրստոնյա, թեկուզև իրեն ոչ ոք զոռով ոչինչ անել չի ստիպել։


Ծանոթանալն ուրիշ է, դաստիարակելը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ: Թող երեխաները ծանոթանան մյուսներին, բայց դաստիարակությունը պետք է լինի քրսիտոնեական:



> Բացի դրանից, «Քրիստոնեությունն էապես տարբերվում է բոլորից: Քրիստոնեությունը միակն է, որտեղ անել-չանելու խնդիր չկա, այլ ամեն ինչ հիմնված է Աստծո շնորհի վրա:» նախադասությունն այնքան էլ լավ չհասկացա, գուցե բացատրե՞ս։


Շատերն ասում են, թե բոլոր կրոնների նպատակն ըստ էության մեկն է՝ մարդկանց մեջ բարություն սերմանելը: Քրիստոնեությունն այդպիսին չէ: Բարությունը միայն հետևանքն է, ոչ թե նպատակը: Այստեղ նպատակն Աստծուն վերադառնալն է, Նրա թանկարժեք նվերն ընդունելը, որին ոչ մի կերպ, ինչ-որ բաներ անել-չանելով չենք կարող արժանանալ:




> Օրինակ, ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե, ըստ քեզ, քրիստոնեությունը կոնկրետ ի՞նչ առավելություններ ունի, որ մյուս կրոնները չունեն։ Բայց այդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար հարկավոր է շատ լավ տեղեկացված լինել մյուս կրոնների մասին՝ անձամբ կարդացած լինելով այդ կրոնները, ոչ թե այդ կրոնների մեկնաբանությունները՝ կատարված քրիստոնյաների կողմից։ Հուսով եմ՝ պատասխանդ հենց անմիջապես կրոնները կարդալու վրա հիմնված կլինի, որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում այն արժեք չի ունենա։


Իսկ ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, թե մյուս կրոնների «օրիգինալները» չեմ կարդացել: Ուսումնասիրել եմ, որքան ժամանակ եմ ունեցել: Ահա մի քանի էական տարբերություններ, որ ինքս եմ գտել/ուրիշներն ասել են, ես նկատել եմ/տարբեր տեղերում կարդացել եմ.
1. Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ Աստված չէ: Խնդրում եմ՝ չասես, թե Աստված բառը կարելի է ուրիշ կերպ հասկանալ: Այստեղ Աստված ասելով հասկանում ենք Հիսուս, որը Երրորդության մասն է կազմում, ոչ թե այն, որ մենք էլ կարող ենք աստվածներ լինել:
2. Ոչ մի ուրիշ սուրբ գիրք չի գրվել այդքան շատ մարդկանց կողմից: Ու բոլորն էլ նույնն են ասում: Հենց հիմա կարդում եմ մի գիրք, որը Նոր կտակարանի մասին գրում է հակառակ՝ աթեիստական տեսանկյունից, այսինքն՝ այնտեղ չի ասվում Մատթեոսը կամ Մարկոսը, այլ Մատթեոսի կամ Մարկոսի ավետարանի հեղինակը: Ու ես զարմանում եմ, որ նույնիսկ այդ տեսանկյունից կարդալիս որքա՜ն հավաստի են քրիստոնեական աղբյուրները:
3. Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնի սուրբ գրքի ձեռագրեր այդքան մեծ քանակությամբ ու այդքան ճշգրտությամբ չեն պահպանվել, ինչպես Աստվածաշնչի ձեռագրերը:
4. Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ չի մահացել, հաջորդ օրը հարություն առել:
5. Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնական առաջնորդ իր վրա չի վերցրել ողջ մարդկության մեղքերը:
6. Ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոնում հավիտենական կյանքը պարգև չէ, այլ ինչ-որ բաներ անել-չանելու արդյունք (եթե, իհարկե, հավիտենական կյանք կոչվածը կա)
7. Ոչ մի ուրիշ սուրբ գրքում առաջին հայացքից այդքան հակասություններ չկան, ինչն էլ ապացուցում է, որ Աստվածաշունչը մի քանի շերտանի գիրք է, այսինքն՝ այդ հակասություններն ամենևին էլ հակասություններ չեն, երբ Աստծուն ավելի մոտիկից ես ճանաչում:
8. Ոչ մի ուրիշ սուրբ գրքում ես չեմ գտել մանրամասներ կյանքի այդքան տարբեր հարցերի մասին:
9. Վերջիվերջո, ոչ մի ուրիշ կրոն հերքելու համար այդքան ջանք չի ծախսել մարդկությունը, ինչպես քրիստոնեությունը, բայց փաստն այն է, որ այն այսօր էլ կա ու կլինի հավիտենական:

Իսկ վերջում, ինչպես կասեր Հիսուսը, ով ականջ ունի, թող լսի:

----------


## dvgray

Բայց ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի ումով գնալ դեպի Աստված:
Եթե կապ չունի, ապա ինչու՞ չգնալ Հիսուսի օգնությամբ:

Ինչու՞ քո ունեցածը, որը դարերով իրեն արդարացրել է, թողնել ու հեռանալ:
Խոսքը չի վերաբերվում մի քանի անհատներին: Նրանց իրավունքը ես լիովին հարգում եմ, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ նրանք այդ բանին օրինակ հասել ես տարիների ուսումնառության և փորձառության արդյունքում, ի սկզբանե  գերվելով ասենք բուդդայականության տարբեր լավ կողմերով:
Սակայն ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում, երբ երեխան սկսում է տալ իր  բազմաթիվ  հարցերից որևիցէ մեկը, որը առընչվում է կրոնի և միսսիայի հետ, ապա ի՞նչ է, ծնողը եթե քրիստոնյա է ըստ հավատամքի, ապա Քրիստոսին թողած սկսի գովաբանել Մուհամեդին կամ Բուդդայի՞ն: 
Հետո, դուք ո՞ր մի ուրիշ կրոնում եք նկատել, որ ընտանեական ավանդույթները չտարածվեն հետագա սերունդի վրա: Երևի ոչ մի:
Ուրիշ հարց է, որ քունը ներկայացնելու ժամանակ պետք չի երեխայի մոտ մյուս կրոնները հավասարացնել հողին: Դա իհարկե մեծ սխալ է, որին հասուն տարիքում հետևում է անհանդուրժողականությունը …
Իսկ դա արդեն կրոնները չեն անում, այլ այդ կրոնի անկիրթ ու անմակարդակ կրողները:
Պետք չէ կրոնի ոմն  կրողի գործած մեղքերը փաթաթել կրոնի վզովը: Այսպիսի անհատներ ու այսպիսի պահվածքներ փնտրելու դեպքում լիուլի կարելի է գտնել և քրիստոնայների և մուսուլմանների և բուդդիստների մոտ: Ու սենց ստատիստիկա երբեք էլ չի անցկացվել, որ ասենք ում մոտ է քիչ ու մոտ շատ  :Wink: :
 :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե ի՞նչ կապ ունի ումով գնալ դեպի Աստված:
> Եթե կապ չունի, ապա ինչու՞ չգնալ Հիսուսի օգնությամբ:


Ինձ թվում էր, որ ես արդեն հիմնավոր ձևով գրել եմ, թե ինչու. ինձ չի բավարարում քրիստոնեությունը։ Ոչ թե դեմ եմ, սխալ եմ համարում, այլ ուղղակի, ինչպես արդեն գրել էի այս, ինչպես նաև կրոնին վերաբերող մի շարք այլ թեմաներում, իմ մեջ դեռ մանկուց ծագել էին հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները կոնկրետ Աստվածաշունչը չէր տալիս։ Մի՞թե պարզ չեմ արտահայտվում։ Չեմ հասկանում, թե այսքանից հետո ինչու է նորից առաջանում այդ նույն հարցը։




> Ինչու՞ քո ունեցածը, որը դարերով իրեն արդարացրել է, թողնել ու հեռանալ:
> Խոսքը չի վերաբերվում մի քանի անհատներին: Նրանց իրավունքը ես լիովին հարգում եմ, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ նրանք այդ բանին օրինակ հասել ես տարիների ուսումնառության և փորձառության արդյունքում, ի սկզբանե  գերվելով ասենք բուդդայականության տարբեր լավ կողմերով:


Առաջին գրառմանս մեջ կարծես մոռացել էի նշել, ու, փաստորեն, արդեն սխալ եզրակացություն արվեց. հետագա թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար ասեմ, որ ես բուդդիստ չեմ, ոչ էլ մուսուլման։ Ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կոնկրետ կրոնի չեմ դավանում։ Պարզապես բուդդայականության մասին նշեցի, քանի որ բուդդայականության գաղափարներն ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ են, քան քրիստոնեության, դրանցում կան ինձ համար անչափ կարևոր որոշ դրույթներ ու ինձ հուզող հարցերի պատասխաններ, որոնք քրիստոնեության մեջ ես չեմ գտել, համենայնդեպս, մեր օրերի քրիստոնեության մեջ։ 




> Սակայն ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում, երբ երեխան սկսում է տալ իր  բազմաթիվ  հարցերից որևիցէ մեկը, որը առընչվում է կրոնի և միսսիայի հետ, ապա ի՞նչ է, ծնողը եթե քրիստոնյա է ըստ հավատամքի, ապա Քրիստոսին թողած սկսի գովաբանել Մուհամեդին կամ Բուդդայի՞ն:


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի գովաբանելը։ Ծանոթացնել կրոնին չի նշանակում գովաբանել։ Երբ երեխան սկսում է հարցեր տալ, կարելի է երեխային տարբեր ուսմունքների ու կրոնների գրքեր տալ, որ կարդա, ծանոթանա, հետո ինքը կորոշի ում գովաբանի կամ ընդհանրապես գովաբանի, թե ուղղակի ինքն իր մեջ լուռ գնահատի։ Անձամբ ինձ համար և՛ Քրիստոսը, և՛ Բուդդան, և՛ Մուհամեդը մարդկության մեծ ուսուցիչներ են, որոնք մարդկությանն ուղղորդել են դեպի լույս, դեպի ճշմարտություն։ Ես նրանց միջև տարբերություն չեմ դնում և ոչ մեկին էլ Աստված չեմ համարում։ 
Ու չեմ համարում, որ եթե դարեր առաջ քրիստոնեությունը պարտադրանքով՝ հրով ու սրով, դարձվել է պետական կրոն, ապա բոլոր հայերը պիտի դրանից ելնելով՝ քրիստոնյա լինեն։ Ով ուզում է, թող լինի, բարով լինի, բայց չցանկացողները չպիտի քննադատվեն։ Ու ոչ էլ «մերը» և «ոչ մերը» ասելու խնդիր պիտի լինի։ Իմն այն է, ինչն ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է, վերջ։ Ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, ըստ որի քրիստոնյա լինելը պիտի ավելի գերադասելի լինի, քան որևէ այլ կրոն։ 
Մինչև քրիստոնեությունն էլ հայերը հեթանոս էին, ի դեպ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես նրանց միջև տարբերություն չեմ դնում և ոչ մեկին էլ Աստված չեմ համարում։


Երևում է, որ առնվազն քրիստոնեությանը լավ ծանոթ չես  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց



> Պարզապես բուդդայականության մասին նշեցի, քանի որ բուդդայականության գաղափարներն ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ են, քան քրիստոնեության, դրանցում կան ինձ համար անչափ կարևոր որոշ դրույթներ ու ինձ հուզող հարցերի պատասխաններ, որոնք քրիստոնեության մեջ ես չեմ գտել, համենայնդեպս, մեր օրերի քրիստոնեության մեջ։


Չես փնտրել, դրա համար չես գտել  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Երբ երեխան սկսում է հարցեր տալ, կարելի է երեխային տարբեր ուսմունքների ու կրոնների գրքեր տալ, որ կարդա, ծանոթանա, հետո ինքը կորոշի ում գովաբանի կամ ընդհանրապես գովաբանի, թե ուղղակի ինքն իր մեջ լուռ գնահատի։


Իսկ դու այդպե՞ս ես դաստիարակվել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Երևում է, որ առնվազն քրիստոնեությանը լավ ծանոթ չես


Շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ինչի՞ց երևաց։




> Չես փնտրել, դրա համար չես գտել


Փնտրել եմ, թե չեմ փնտրել՝ դա արդեն ես կիմանամ, ոչ թե դու։ Գտածս պատասխաններն ինձ չեն բավարարել։ 




> Իսկ դու այդպե՞ս ես դաստիարակվել:


Ամենասկզբում՝ ոչ, բայց դեռ երեխա ժամանակ հայրս հասցրել է այնպես անել, որ կրոնական գիտելիքներս միայն քրիստոնեությամբ սահմանափակված չլինեն, ու ես անչափ շնորհակալ եմ դրա համար։  :Wink:  Ցավոք, քիչ երեխաների է այդպիսի հնարավորություն տրվում...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դու ուսումնասիրե՞լ ես մահմեդականությունը: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ Մուհամեդն ինքն էլ քրիստոնեության մեծ ուսուցիչներից կլիներ, եթե չլինեին որոշ ռասիստ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ քրիստոնյաներ, որոնք ազգային խտրականություն դնելու պատճառով հալածել են Մուհամեդին: Դու գիտե՞ս, որ Ղուրանի մի մասը գրեթե քրիստոնեությունն է, իսկ մնացածը ստեղծվել է զայրույթից, քրիստոնյաներից մերժված լինելու հետևանքով:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, էդ ինչի՞ց երևաց։


Այստեղից.



> Փնտրել եմ, թե չեմ փնտրել՝ դա արդեն ես կիմանամ, ոչ թե դու։ Գտածս պատասխաններն ինձ չեն բավարարել։





> Ամենասկզբում՝ ոչ, բայց դեռ երեխա ժամանակ հայրս հասցրել է այնպես անել, որ կրոնական գիտելիքներս միայն քրիստոնեությամբ սահմանափակված չլինեն, ու ես անչափ շնորհակալ եմ դրա համար։  Ցավոք, քիչ երեխաների է այդպիսի հնարավորություն տրվում...


Խիստ կասկածելի է  :Think: 
Ամեն դեպքում՝ այսօր ես ինքս եմ ընտրել քրիստոնեությունը: Ոչ ոք երբևէ ինձ  որևէ բան չի պարտադրել: Իսկ քո դեպքում զգացվում է ընտանիքից ժառանգած լինելը  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ու ցավն էլ այն է, որ չնայած ինձ ես մեղադրում, որ ես բոլոր կրոնները քրիստոնեական տեսանկյունից եմ ուսումնասիրել (իրականում այդպես չէ), դու ինքդ էլ բոլոր կրոնները քո կրոնի տեսանկյունից ես դիտարկում: 
Աստվածաշունչ, Ղուրան կարդացե՞լ ես:

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց
Աստված թող օրհնի քեզ ու ների ինձ, որ Իրեն նվիրված ժամանակն այստեղ եմ վատնում… Գնացի քնելու

----------


## dvgray

> Ինձ թվում էր, որ ես արդեն հիմնավոր ձևով գրել եմ, թե ինչու. ինձ չի բավարարում քրիստոնեությունը։ Ոչ թե դեմ եմ, սխալ եմ համարում, այլ ուղղակի, ինչպես արդեն գրել էի այս, ինչպես նաև կրոնին վերաբերող մի շարք այլ թեմաներում, իմ մեջ դեռ մանկուց ծագել էին հարցեր, որոնց պատասխանները կոնկրետ Աստվածաշունչը չէր տալիս։ Մի՞թե պարզ չեմ արտահայտվում։ Չեմ հասկանում, թե այսքանից հետո ինչու է նորից առաջանում այդ նույն հարցը։


Հարգելիս:
Իհարկե շատ պարզ ես ասել նախորդ գրառմանտ մեջ: 
Ես ուղղակի բարցրաձայն մտորում էի:
Անցնենք առաջ  :Smile: :



> Առաջին գրառմանս մեջ կարծես մոռացել էի նշել, ու, փաստորեն, արդեն սխալ եզրակացություն արվեց. հետագա թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար ասեմ, որ ես բուդդիստ չեմ, ոչ էլ մուսուլման։ Ընդհանրապես ոչ մի կոնկրետ կրոնի չեմ դավանում։


Ես կոնկրետ քեզ ինատի չունեի: Քո ոչ մի գրառումտ էլ այդպիսի եզրահանգման տեղիք չէր տալիս, և ես լավ էլ հասկանում էր, որ դու խոսում էիր տեսականորեն, այլ ոչ կոնկրետ քո դեպքի համար:
Իսկ ես նշելով բուդդայականությունը, ինկատի ուներ կոնկրետ իմ ծանոթին, որը իրականում դրան եկել է երկարատև ճանապարհ անցնելով:
Եթե այստեղ թյուրիմացություն առաջացավ, ներողություն եմ խնդրում:



> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի գովաբանելը։ Ծանոթացնել կրոնին չի նշանակում գովաբանել։ Երբ երեխան սկսում է հարցեր տալ, կարելի է երեխային տարբեր ուսմունքների ու կրոնների գրքեր տալ, որ կարդա, ծանոթանա, հետո ինքը կորոշի ում գովաբանի կամ ընդհանրապես գովաբանի, թե ուղղակի ինքն իր մեջ լուռ գնահատի։


Ծանոթացնելու ժամանակ ուզես թե չուզես դեմքիտ վրա երևում են քո նախասիրությունները: Իսկ ծնողը, որը դավանում է, կրոնի պատմության դասատու չէ, որ էտ ամեն ինչը մի հատ լավ իմանա, հետո էլ լավ մատուցի երեխային:
Մի կրոնը շատ են յուրացնում, որ հլա դեռ երեք կրոն միանգամից յուրացնել, ու երեխային մատուցել համեմատական կրոնագիտությունը:
Դա կարող է անել միայն կամ մասնագետ կրոնավերը, կամ էլ մասնագետ աթեիստը:
Կարդալ սուրբ գրքերը, դեռ չի նշանակում իվիճակի լինել դրանք մարսելու ու մատուցելու: Իսկ եթե մեկ կրոնի ես, ապա այդ կրոնը իր մեխանիզմներով դրանք քայլ-առ-քայլ քեզ մատուցում է, և դու էլ քայլ-առ-քայլ դառնում ես էտ հավատամքի կրողը:




> Անձամբ ինձ համար և՛ Քրիստոսը, և՛ Բուդդան, և՛ Մուհամեդը մարդկության մեծ ուսուցիչներ են, որոնք մարդկությանն ուղղորդել են դեպի լույս, դեպի ճշմարտություն։ Ես նրանց միջև տարբերություն չեմ դնում և ոչ մեկին էլ Աստված չեմ համարում։ 
> Ու չեմ համարում, որ եթե դարեր առաջ քրիստոնեությունը պարտադրանքով՝ հրով ու սրով, դարձվել է պետական կրոն, ապա բոլոր հայերը պիտի դրանից ելնելով՝ քրիստոնյա լինեն։ Ով ուզում է, թող լինի, բարով լինի, բայց չցանկացողները չպիտի քննադատվեն։ Ու ոչ էլ «մերը» և «ոչ մերը» ասելու խնդիր պիտի լինի։ Իմն այն է, ինչն ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ է, վերջ։ Ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ տեսնում, ըստ որի քրիստոնյա լինելը պիտի ավելի գերադասելի լինի, քան որևէ այլ կրոն։ 
> Մինչև քրիստոնեությունն էլ հայերը հեթանոս էին, ի դեպ։


Պատճա՞ռը:
Գոնե կարելի է տեսնել ժառանգականության և եկեղեցիների, որպես այդ կրոնի կրողի ինստիտուտի գոյության փաստը:
Հիմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Որպեսզի մեր ժողովուրդը ընտրության հնարավորություն ունենա, մեր երկրում գործող եկեղեցիների չափ էլ մուսուլմանական և բուդդիստական եկեղեցիներ կառուցենք ու այդքան եկեղեցական պահե՞նք:
Աբսուրդ է:

Իսկ եթե ուզում ես ինքնազարգանալ, ապա ոչ մեկն էլ դրան դեմ չի, որ հասուն տարիքում ծանոթանաս ու նաև ուսումնասիրես մյուս կրոնները: Սակայն գոնե երեխա տարիքում քիչ թե շատ յուրացրած մեկի այբուբենը:
 :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Պատճա՞ռը:
> Գոնե կարելի է տեսնել ժառանգականության և եկեղեցիների, որպես այդ կրոնի կրողի ինստիտուտի գոյության փաստը:
> Հիմա ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում: Որպեսզի մեր ժողովուրդը ընտրության հնարավորություն ունենա, մեր երկրում գործող եկեղեցիների չափ էլ մուսուլմանական և բուդդիստական եկեղեցիներ կառուցենք ու այդքան եկեղեցական պահե՞նք:
> Աբսուրդ է:


Եկեղեցիների մասին... ավելի լավ է լռեմ...  :Think:  Կոնկրետ ինձ համար եկեղեցին որևէ դեր չունի, հետևաբար հաստատ չէի առաջարկի մուսուլմանական կամ բուդդիստական եկեղեցիներ կառուցել։




> Իսկ եթե ուզում ես ինքնազարգանալ, ապա ոչ մեկն էլ դրան դեմ չի, որ հասուն տարիքում ծանոթանաս ու նաև ուսումնասիրես մյուս կրոնները: Սակայն գոնե երեխա տարիքում քիչ թե շատ յուրացրած մեկի այբուբենը:


Ես մոտավորապես այդպես էլ արել եմ, բայց մինչև հասուն տարիքն արդեն որոշակի պատկերացումներ ունեի այլ կրոնական գաղափարների մասին։ Բայց ընդունիր, որ շատ մարդկանց գիտակցությունը դեռ վաղ տարիքում արդեն այնքան է սահմանափակվում ու կաղապարվում մի կրոնի գաղափարներով, որ հետագայում՝ արդեն հասուն տարիքում, էլ ի վիճակի չեն լինում ընկալել իրենց կրոնից դուրս որևէ գաղափար։ Եվ այդ վերաբերմունքը շատերի մոտ սկսում է ձևավորվել դեռևս վաղ մանկուց։

----------


## Արշակ

> Համ էն ես ասում, համ էլ մյուսը :
> Եթե կապ չունի, ապա ինչու՞ հեռանալ նրանից, ինչ-որ դարեր շարունակ հղկվել, հարմարեցվել է հենց քո ենթադրյալ, ծագելիք պահանջմունքներին: 
> Օրինակ, ինչու՞ ապրելով հայեր մեջ, հայը երեխային որպես մայրենի սովորեցնի ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն: Կամ ինչու՞ մեր բնակլիմայական պայմաններում պահարանում ուենալ մի քանի տիպի տաք մուշտակներ: 
> 
> Քանի որ բոլոր կրոններն էլ բովանդակությամբ նույնն են, տարբերվում են միայն ֆորմայով, ձևով, ապա ավելի բնական չէ՞ արդյոք հենց ընդունել մերը:
> Ճիշտ եմ համարում նաև երեխա, և այդ առումով անգիտակից ժամանակ մկրտելը: Դրանով ապագա մեծահասակին ազատում ես այսպիսի ժամանակ խլող ու շեղող /մեկ է, բոլորն էլ ուշ թե շուտ հետ են վերադառնում / թեմաների շուրջը տատանվելուց:


Կարծես թե ոչ մի իրար հակասող բան չեմ ասել։  :Smile:  Ինչևէ, փորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն ներկայացնել տեսակետս։
Նախ, քեզ ոչ ոք չի ասում, թե երեխայիդ մի ներկայացրու, դաստիարակի այն կրոնի միջոցով, որն ավելի լավ ես ինքդ(ու գուցե նաև քո նախնիները) յուրացրել։ Բնական է, որ հենց այդպես էլ պիտի անես։ Հատկապես, որ հավանաբար երեխայիդ համար էլ այն ավելի ընկալելի կլինի։ *Բայց դրա հետ միասին երեխայիդ մեջ հարգանք դաստիարակի նաև այլ կրոնների, դրանց ստեղծողների ու այլ կրոնների հետևորդների նկատմամբ։ Այլ ոչ թե հակառակը։* «մերն է միայն լավը, մնացածը վատն են ու մոլորեցնող» տիպի քարոզ չպիտի լինի։ Ու եթե երեխադ չի բավարարվում քո կրոնի տվածով ու սկսում է հետաքրքրվել, ձգտել այլ կրոնների միջոցով բավարարել իր հոգևոր պահանջները, հասկանալ իրեն հուզող հարցերի պատասխանները, չպիտի խոչընդոտես դրան, չպիտի արգելես։ Չպարտադրել ու չստիպել ասելով սա նկատի ունեմ։

Ինչ վերաբերվում է հոգեհարազատ լինելուն։ Ինչպես արդեն վերը նշեցինք, բոլոր կրոններն էլ նույն նպատակն են հետապնդում, նույն բանն են ցույց տալիս, բայց մասամբ տարբեր միջոցներով, ձևով ու ոճով են ներկայացնում։ Թե դրանցից ո՞րը քեզ ավելի հոգեհարազատ կլինի, կախված է կոնկրետ մարդուց։ Այդ հարցում ինչպես արդեն ասացի, նշանակություն ունեն տարբեր հանգամանքներ. մասնավորապես ազգային, մշակութային առանձնահատկությունները, ընտանեկան ավանդույթները և այլն։ Դրանք նպաստող հանգամանքներ են, բայց ոչ սահմանափակող։ Ամեն մարդ ունի նաև իր անհատական առանձնահատկությունները, որոնք կարող են գերակայել մյուս հանգամանքների նկատմամբ ու արդյունքում նրան ավելի հոգեհարազատ, ավելի ընկալելի կարող է լինել ոչ թե այս, այլ մի ուրիշ կրոն։




> Եթե կապ չունի, ապա ինչու՞ հեռանալ նրանից, ինչ-որ դարեր շարունակ հղկվել, հարմարեցվել է հենց քո ենթադրյալ, ծագելիք պահանջմունքներին:


Ինչ վերաբերում է դարերի ընթացքում հղկվելուն, ու համապատասխանեցվելուն ազգային և այլ առանձնահատկություններին, համաձայն եմ, բայց ցավոք, հղկվելու հետ միասին կրոնները դարերի ընթացքում նաև աղավաղվում, որոշ դեպքերում խեղաթյուրվում են, ու հենց նաև այդ պատճառով անհրաժեշտություն է առաջանում տարբեր կրոնների համադրական ուսումնասիրության, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս գտնել այն մաքուր, անաղարտ ճշմարտությունները, որոնք բոլոր կրոններում ընդհանուր են։

Հ. Գ.
Հուսով եմ միտքս հասկանալի շարադրեցի։ Եթե էլի  անհասկալի կամ հակասական թվացող մասեր կան, ապա կփորձեմ ավելի լավ ձևակերպել։ Ձգտելով միտքս հնարավորինս հակիրճ ձևակերպել՝ արդյունքում միշտ զգում եմ, որ չկարողացա բավականաչափ հստակ ասել այն, ինչ կուզեի։  :Sad:

----------


## FactorX

Պարզապես կան բաներ որ մենք չենք ընտրում և կրոնը ինձ թվում է դրանց թվին է պատքանում, ինչպես օրինակ մենք չենք ընտրում, ծնվենք ընդհանրապես թե չծնվենք, կամ եթե ծնվենք, տղա ծնվենք թե աղջիկ  :LOL:  ...

----------


## Արշակ

> Պարզապես կան բաներ որ մենք չենք ընտրում և կրոնը ինձ թվում է դրանց թվին է պատքանում,


Դե փաստորեն, ինչպես տեսնում ենք, շատերն այնուամենայնիվ իրենք են ընտրում իրենց կրոնը։ :Tongue: 



> ինչպես օրինակ մենք չենք ընտրում, ծնվենք ընդհանրապես թե չծնվենք, կամ եթե ծնվենք, տղա ծնվենք թե աղջիկ  ...


Համոզվա՞ծ ես։ :Cool:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> էս նո՞ր հասկացություն ա… ծնողներիս անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, որ կնքված չեմ, որ ընտրությունը ինձ են թողել  կրոնդ ծնողներդ չեն, որ պիտի ընտրեն… իսկ եթե մարդու գիտակցությունը էդ աստիճանին չի հասել, որ կյանքի կարևորագույն որոշումները պիտի ծնողները նախօրոք կայացնեն իր փոխարեն, ասենք «սխալ ճանապարհից հեռու պահելու համար», ապա ամբողջ կյանքում էլ կշարունակեն նրա փոխարեն մտածել ու նրա փոխարեն ապրել
> էէ, գրածս էս թեմայի հետ ոնց-որ կապ չուներ


Մի գուցե և ուրիշ տեսանկյունից ճիշտ է , բայց ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ մտածում …  :Wink: 
ՉԷ  որ մենք քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք , քրիստոնեությունը մեր ազգի դարավոր կրոնն է  ու իմ կարծիքով ծնողները լիրավ իրավունք ունեն իրենց երեխաններին փոքր հասակում
դրոշմեն այն կրոնը , որի մասունքն  էլ իրենք են կազմում …Կրոննել  մասամբ դաստիրակության մի մասն է  կազմում , մեկ այլ բանն է դու մեծանաս ու գիտակցես , որ սա քոնը չէ ու հրաժարվես , ինչպես  հիմա շատերն են անում եվրոպայում ` անգիտակցորեն ընտրելով բուդդայականությունը ( մոդայից զոհ դարձած )   :Beee:

----------


## VisTolog

ՈՒ~ֆֆ, ամենաազատ ու լավ կրոնը քրիստոնեություննա, համեմատաբար մյուսների: :Smile: 
Նշանակություն իհա՛րկե ունի:
Կարելի է ասել, դրանից է կախված  մարդու կյանքը, ազատությունը...

----------


## ihusik

Արեգակը երկնքում միակն է ու նա իր լույսն ու ջերմությունն է տալիս բոլորին՝ հաշվի չառնելով թե այս մարդը հավատացյալ է թե անհավատ, քրիստոնյա է թե բուդդիստ...

Նա՝ ով գնում է բաժանելու ճանապարհով՝ խաբկանք ստվերներն է ընդունում լույսի տեղ, մինչդեռ միասնություն տեսնողը շրջվել է դեպի լույսն ու տեսնում է միակ լույսը:

----------


## Amaru

> Մի գուցե և ուրիշ տեսանկյունից ճիշտ է , բայց ես մի քիչ ուրիշ ձև եմ մտածում … 
> ՉԷ  որ մենք քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք , քրիստոնեությունը մեր ազգի դարավոր կրոնն է  ու իմ կարծիքով ծնողները լիրավ իրավունք ունեն իրենց երեխաններին փոքր հասակում
> դրոշմեն այն կրոնը , որի մասունքն  էլ իրենք են կազմում …Կրոննել  մասամբ 
> դաստիրակության մի մասն է  կազմում , մեկ այլ բանն է դու մեծանաս ու գիտակցես , որ սա քոնը չէ ու հրաժարվես , ինչպես  հիմա շատերն են անում եվրոպայում ` անգիտակցորեն ընտրելով բուդդայականությունը ( մոդայից զոհ դարձած )


լավ էլի, խնդրում եմ, մենակ թե առանց ծեծված խոսքերի… 
էդ մեզանից (ի նկատի ունեմ՝ հայերից) քանի՞սն են քրիստոնեությունը գիտակցաբար ընդունում… նրանց մանուկ հասակում կնքում են, ասում են՝ կա քրիստոնեություն, մնացած կրոնները մոլորություն են, վատն են, դու քրիստոնյա ես, քանի որ վզիցդ մատիդ հաստության ոսկե խաչ կա) իրանք, որոշելով չխորանալ երևի, ընդունում են՝ քրիստոնյա են, թեկուզ և չգիտեն՝ ով էր Քրիստոսը, ինչ էր անում… նաև գիտեն՝ կա գիրք, աստվածաշունչ, բայց երբ հարցնում ես՝ կարդացե՞ ես, ասում են՝ հոմ հավատացյալ չե՞մ… ֆու… էդ են մեր հայ «քրիստոնյաների» 90%-ը  :Smile: 
և դու իսկապե՞ս կարծում ես, թե մարդը նման հարցում էլ մոդան հաշվի կառնի. դու քո սիրելիին «ընտրելիս» հաշվի՞ ես առնելու, թե հիմա ինչպիսի սանրվածքն ա մոդայում))) կրոնը, ինչպես և սիրած մարդուդ, դու չես ընտրում, հոգիդ ու սիրտդ են ընտրում))
մեծանալ ու գիտակցե՞լ… աաաա, գնամ ներվերիս դեղը խմեմ

----------


## Tig

Կարծում եմ կարևոր չէ, թե ինչ կրոնի ես դավանում, որովհետև բոլոր կրոննեն էլ հետապնդում եմ մեկ նպատակ, ասել մարդում թե նա ինչպես պիտի ճիշտ ապրի: Ինչպես մի անգամ լսել եմ մի Տեր-Հայրից՝ «…Դեպի Աստված տանող ճանապարհները շատ են, կարևորը քո մեջ գտնես Աստծուն…» ու սա ինքը ասաց հենց նման հարցի վերաբերյալ: Մենք ըստ դաստիռակությամբ քրիստոնյա ենք, բայց ով կարող է ապացուցել թե քրիստոնյան մահմեդականից լավն է… «Գեղ չկա, որ շուն չլինի:» :Smile: 
Այլ հարց է, որ մահմեդականները ավելի հեշտ են հասնում ֆանատիզմի… Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է: Ես կարող եմ նույն տրամադրվածությամբ աղոթել ինչպե եկեղեցում այնպես էլ մսկիթում…

----------


## FactorX

Կարճ ասած. չկա ոչ մի տարբերություն թե ինչ կրոն եք դուք դավանում: Կարևորն այն է, որ ՄԱՐԴ լինեք, օժտված բարձր բարոյական արժեքներով: Ինձ համար նույնիսկ տհաճ է նման թեմա քննարկելը:

----------


## FactorX

> աաաա, գնամ ներվերիս դեղը խմեմ


Դե լավ, լավ պետք չի եդքան սրտին մոտ ընդունել 
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Hrayr

Եթե մարդ չի ընդունում ճշմարտությունը այլևս կարևոր չէ թե նա ինչ կրոնի է համակրում: Եթե մարդ ունի իր ստեղծած աստվածը այլևս կարևոր չէ թե ինչ է նրա անունը: Աստվածաշնչում դրան մի բառով են ասում <<Կուռք>>:

----------

luys747 (06.11.2010)

----------


## Amaru

եթե ահավոր շատ խնդրեմ, կմեջբերե՞ս աստվածաշնչի էդ մասը  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

> եթե ահավոր շատ խնդրեմ, կմեջբերե՞ս աստվածաշնչի էդ մասը


Ամարու ջան Աստվածաշնչում շատ է ասվում կուռքերի մասին: Ես քո հարցը լավ չեմ հասկանում բայց ասեմ. 
Այսպես է ասում Աստված կուռքերի մասին Ելից 20:1-5 ում (Տես: http://www.bible.armcef.org/western_...sname=careabig )

----------


## REAL_ist

իսկ եթե Քրիստոնյա չես բայց վերին ուժին ես հավատում, իրական Աստծուն, որը բոլոր կրոններում նույննա, ետելա կուռք :Shok:

----------


## Hrayr

> իսկ եթե Քրիստոնյա չես բայց վերին ուժին ես հավատում, իրական Աստծուն, որը բոլոր կրոններում նույննա, ետելա կուռք


Եթե կարդաս վերևի համարն այնտեղ սպառիչ պատասխանը կա:
Ինչ վերաբերում է հավատալուն դա ուրիշ բան է կուռքը ուրիշ:
Կարող է դու հավատաս, որ Աստված կա և Քրիստոսն էլ Աստծո որդին է, բայց քո մեքենան լինի քո կուռքը կամ մեկ այլ բան:

----------

Second Chance (02.11.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Եթե կարդաս վերևի համարն այնտեղ սպառիչ պատասխանը կա:


չէի կարդացել շռիֆտի հետ պռոբլեմների պատճառով, բայց արդեն կարդացի, չնայած Աստվածաշնչին ծանոթ եմ , ետ տողերնել նորություն չէր, ուղղակի քո մեկնաբանումը շաատ տարածական էր




> Եթե մարդ ունի իր ստեղծած աստվածը այլևս կարևոր չէ թե ինչ է նրա անունը: Աստվածաշնչում դրան մի բառով են ասում <<Կուռք>>:


ինչի Քրիստոսը ես քո սահմանման մեջ չի մտնում? կուռք չի? Արարչից բացի էլ Աստված չկա ու չի էլ կարա լինի, եթե մարդիկ սարքում են իրանց համար ետ  արդեն դառնումա կուռք
Աստվածը մի հատա ու ետ հաստատ Քրիստոսը չի
մյուս կողմից էլ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ յուրովիա ընդունում Աստծուն, ամեն մեկը իրա համար պատկերացումա ստեղծում Աստծո մասին, սրանից էլ հետևումա որ սխալ ես մեկնաբանում Աստվածաշունչը



> Եթե մարդ չի ընդունում ճշմարտությունը այլևս կարևոր չէ թե նա ինչ կրոնի է համակրում:


իսկ ետ ճշմարտությունը որտեղա սահմանված :Think:  կամ ովա որոշում?

----------


## Second Chance

> ինչի Քրիստոսը ես քո սահմանման մեջ չի մտնում? կուռք չի? Արարչից բացի էլ Աստված չկա ու չի էլ կարա լինի, եթե մարդիկ սարքում են իրանց համար ետ  արդեն դառնումա կուռք
> Աստվածը մի հատա ու ետ հաստատ Քրիստոսը չի
> մյուս կողմից էլ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ յուրովիա ընդունում Աստծուն, ամեն մեկը իրա համար պատկերացումա ստեղծում Աստծո մասին, սրանից էլ հետևումա որ սխալ ես մեկնաբանում Աստվածաշունչը
> 
> իսկ ետ ճշմարտությունը որտեղա սահմանված կամ ովա որոշում?


 :Smile: Երևումա որ ինքնդ լավ չգիտես աստվածաշունչը , քանի որ կասկածում ես Քրիստոսի աստվածությունը...
Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս Հովհ. ավետարանի 1գլուխը հատկապես այս համաը «Ամեն բան անով եղավ, և առանց անոր բան մը չեղավ...» որ արարչագործության հետ կապված կասկածներ էլ չունենաս :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Աստվածունչը բառացի ես չեմ հասկանում, Աստված մի հատա, ուզումեք Աստված անվանաեք, կամ Արարիչ, Եհովա, վերին Եներգիա անվանեք, կամ Բնություն, կամ Տիեզերք, իմ համար Աստված անձնավորված չի, էլ չեմ ասում որ Հիսուսին են մարդիկ ավելի շատ աղոթում քան Աստծոն, նույնիսկտ նրան դնելով Արարարչի տեղ :Shok:  տենց «Քրիստոնյաներ» նամանավանդ մեր երկրում շաաատ կան
քանի որ իմ համար Աստվածը դա հենց Արարիչնա , ուստի չեմ ընդունում որ Քրիստոս Աստվածա, ինքը Աստծու ընտրյալնա, կամ այլ կերպ ասած որդի, բայց ոչ Աստված
Աստվածը մի հատա, ու նույննա մահմեդականի, Բուդդայականի, Եհովայի վկաների և մյուսների համար, բոլորնել ընդունում են Արարչին, տալով նրան տարբեր անուններ :Hi: 

մեկել ես հին կտակարանը ավելի եմ արժեքավորում քան նորը

----------


## Hrayr

> Աստվածունչը բառացի ես չեմ հասկանում, Աստված մի հատա, ուզումեք Աստված անվանաեք, կամ Արարիչ, Եհովա, վերին Եներգիա անվանեք, կամ Բնություն, կամ Տիեզերք, իմ համար Աստված անձնավորված չի, էլ չեմ ասում որ Հիսուսին են մարդիկ ավելի շատ աղոթում քան Աստծոն, նույնիսկտ նրան դնելով Արարարչի տեղ տենց «Քրիստոնյաներ» նամանավանդ մեր երկրում շաաատ կան
> քանի որ իմ համար Աստվածը դա հենց Արարիչնա , ուստի չեմ ընդունում որ Քրիստոս Աստվածա, ինքը Աստծու ընտրյալնա, կամ այլ կերպ ասած որդի, բայց ոչ Աստված
> Աստվածը մի հատա, ու նույննա մահմեդականի, Բուդդայականի, Եհովայի վկաների և մյուսների համար, բոլորնել ընդունում են Արարչին, տալով նրան տարբեր անուններ
> 
> մեկել ես հին կտակարանը ավելի եմ արժեքավորում քան նորը


Դու ասում ես մի բան որը այնքան էլ տրամաբանական չէ: 
Քո խոսքերը լոկ մարդկային իմաստությամբ շարադրված են, նրանք կաղապարված են մարդկային տկար ու սահմանափակ իմաստությամբ: Իսկ այդ իմաստությամբ պարզապես անհնար է Աստծուն ճանաչելը քանի-որ գրված Աստված իմաստուններին հիմարացրեց, որ չկարողանան իրենց իմաստությամբ Աստծուն ճանաչել: 
Այնպես որ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում քննարկել մի բան որը միշտ էլ կմնա անհասանելի: Դրանից օգուտ չկա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ո՞ր մասնա աչ այդքան տրամաբանական, կպարզաբանե՞ս։
մենք նենց թեմայի շուրջ ենք զրուցում, որի վերաբերյալ հաստատ խոսալը ու հասնելը օբյեկտիվ իրականության անհնարա, ուղղակի տրված չի մարդուն
ես ուղղակի իմ կարծիքնեմ հայտնում, ամեն մարդ յուրովի է պատկերացնում Աստծուն, ու ինչ որ մի պատկերացմանը առաջնություն տալը ճիշտ չի

----------


## Chilly

> Կրոնը՝ ոչ
> Բոլոր կրոնները քարացած են…
> Կարևորը կենդանի հավատքն է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի նկատմամբ:


Քրիստոսի՞ արդյոք... կարևորը հավատն է ընդհանրապես... մարդ պետք է անպայմանորեն հավատա ինչ-որ բանի, լինի դա Քրիստոսը, գիտությունը, Բուդդհան, բնությունը, լույսը կամ Ալլահը, առանց հավատի մարդը դադարում է Մարդ լինելուց, իսկ ինչ հավատ կընտրես... իմ կարծիքով ավելի հարմար է ընտրել պապերիդ ու ծնողներիդ հավատը, որովհետև այդտեղ են քո արմատների մշակույթն ու դարերի ընթացքում հղկված ու բյուրեղացած սովորությունները (կամ սովորույթները :Wink: )...

----------


## Hapalas

Հավատալ պետք է, բայց կույր լինել - *ՈՉ*, հավատա քո սրտի մեջ, իսկ ինչ գրված է ամեն տեսակի ղուրաններում և աստվածաշնչերում, չի կարելի նույնացնել ԱՍՏԾՈ վեհ գաղափարի հետ...

----------


## Second Chance

Կրոնը դա այն հավատքն է (այն ինչին մենք հավատում ենք  ) որ մենք կրում ենք ու փոխանցում մեր սերունդներին .. սակայն մենք կարող ենք լինել ինչ որ հավատքի ձևական կրողները ,բայց իրականում չհավատալ դրան, դրա համար միքիչ տարբեր են կրոնն ու հավատքը այս դեպքում կոնկրետ կարևոր չէ թե որ կրոնին ես պատկանում ձևականորեն, եթե ինքնդ իսկապես չես հավատում դրան ամբողջ խորությամբ...
 Իսկ եթե դու այնուամենայնիվ հավատում ես դրան պետք է դրա համար անձնական հիքմեր ունենաս, որովհետև/ես կարծում եմ դա պարտադիր է :Smile: / առանց դրա դա ուղղակի մեռած հավատք է, որը երբևէ չի իրկանացրել քո սպասումները/այն ինչին հավատացել ես/- ինչն է ասածս սրա մասին շատ եմ մտածել -ես քրիստոնյա եմ ու դա որպես կրոն չի ուղղակի, որ ընունել են պապերս . ես ինքս եմ դա ընդուել ու հավատում եմ դրան, կրում եմ դա և պատրաստվում եմ փոխանցել իմ սերունդներին, որովհետև ինքս համոզվել եմ դրա ճշմարտիության մեջ- համոզվել եմ որ Հիսուս Քրիստոս Աստված է.. :Smile: 
էնպես որ էստեղ վիճելն անիմաստ է ով ինչում համոզված է դրանով էլ թող ապրի- միայն թե թող իսկապես համոզված լինի

----------


## ihusik

Յուրաքանչյուր ոք թող իրեն սրտում և հոգում հավատա Լույսին, Աստծուն. այդպես բոլորին էլ լավ կլինի ու եթե իրոք Ճշմարիտ հավատ ունի որևէ մեկը՝ նախ պետք է սիրի ու ընդունի դիմացինին, այլ ոչ թե ստիպողական իր կարծիքն ու հավատն ուզենա փաթաթի դիմացինի վզովն՝ դրսևորելով եղեծ բոլոր կրոնների կողմից հավասարապես մերժված ու անընդունելի որակներ։

----------


## GevSky

Հարցման մեջ հարցը սխալ է ձևակերպված կամ ոչ լրիվ ըստ իս. նշանակություն ունի կամ չունի որտեղ և ինչի՞ համար:

----------


## ihusik

*Մոդերատորական.* *հուսով եմ իրոք այսքանով կեզրափակվեք ու չեք շարունակի նույն կերպ, իսկ այս թեմայի մեծ մասը չեմ ջնջում զուտ ափսոսալով ձեր այն էներգիան ու ժամանակը, որ ներ եք դրել այն գրելու համար. չնայած գրառումների մեծ մասով հեղինակները  թեմայի բուն էությանից բավականին շեղվել են և բացի դա կարող էին իրար բարի բառեր ու մտքեր ուղղել՝ փորձելով դիմացինին օգնել, եթե նա դրա կարիքն ունի իհարկե ու էլի միմյանց մտքերի ու աշխարհայացքի հետ համամիտ չլինեիք, բայց պահեիք ձեր միջի բարյացակամությունը. արդեն հոգնում եմ նման ոճի գրառում այստեղ անելուց... Հաջորդ անգամ եթե կլինեն վերոհիշյալ խախտումներն՝ առանց զգուշացման գրառման ջնջումն ու խախտողների զգուշացումները կհետևեն անհապաղ. համարեք սա որպես նախնական զգուշացում. սիրով ձեր՝ ihusik* :Wink: 

Չնայած չեմ հասկանում հիմա ինչու գրառման ջնջումներն ու նկատողությունները չարեցի  :Think:

----------


## ihusik

*Մոդերատորական. վերջ ի վերջո ստիպված եղա ջնջել, քանի որ շարունակվում էր և գնում նույն հունով ու հետագայում էլ կջնջվեն այս ինչպես նաև մյուս թեմաներում թեմայից դուրս կամ  դիմացինի հանդեպ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք պարունակող գրառումները։ Հիշեցնեմ միայն որ այստեղ կարող եք արտահայտեք Ձեր կարծիքն առանց դիմացինին այն պարտադրելու և քննարկեք հետևյալ թեման.

Նշանակություն ունի՞ թե որ ԿՐՈՆԸ դուք կընտրեք.*

----------


## սիսար

Ալեքսանդր   Վարպետյան.«Ասա   ով   է   քո   աստված,  ասեմ.  ով   ես   դու»:

----------


## Apsara

երեկվանից այս թեման եմ կարդում, վերջապես պրծա, իսկապես վերջում թեմայից շեղվել էիք

Ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի, թե մարդ ինչ կրոն է նախընտրում, կարևորը հավատքն է և կա միայն մեկ լույս՝ Աստված,  բոլորիս այս երկրում ապրելու իմաստներից մեկն էլ մեր միջի Աստծուն գտնելն է՝ մեր միջի լույսը, կներեք իհարկե, բայց չեմ կարող ճիշտ համարել այդ զարգացումը ինչ-որ մեկի միջով կամ օգնությամբ, լինի Քրիստոս, Բուդդան, թե Մուհամեդը:  ամեն ինչ մեր ներսում է և եթե կենտրոնանաք ոչ թե արտաքին կրոնական ձևականությունների վրա, այլ զգանք այն ինչ կա մեր՝ իսկ հետո, որը ավելի դժվար է, նաև դիմացի մարդու մեջ, տեսնենք Աստծուն, Արարչին ամենուրեք, այնժամ ձեզ ոչ եկեղեցի պետք կգա, ոչ կրոն, էլ չեմ ասում մարդկանց կողմից հորինված և աղավաղված աստվածաշունչ:
Ես հարգում եմ բոլորին իրենց նախընտրած կրոններով, մենակ ամեն ինչ 100 տոկոս է պետք անել, ասենք, եթե ես ընտեր եմ քրիստոնեությունը, ապա լինեմ ամենալավ և ամենաքրիստոնյան, թե չէ ինչ, մթոմ քրիստոնյա ենք, բայց մենակ քննություններից առաջ ենք գնում եկեղեցում մոմ վառում, որ չկտրվենք :Bad: 

Նշանակություն չունի :Tongue:

----------

Սելավի (01.11.2009)

----------


## Երկնային

> Ալեքսանդր   Վարպետյան.«Ասա   ով   է   քո   աստված,  ասեմ.  ով   ես   դու»:


_Աստված բոլորինն էլ նույնն է, պարզապես մենք նրան տարբեր անուններով ենք կոչում

_

----------


## Sirop

> _Աստված բոլորինն էլ նույնն է, պարզապես մենք նրան տարբեր անուններով ենք կոչում
> 
> _


բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ այս պնդման հետ չնայած որ շատ տարածված պնդում է ու շատերից եմ լսել մասնավորապես քրիստոնյաներից 

ամեն մարդ ունի իրա իդեալը ու շրջապանը հասկանալու կամ գնահատելու մակարդակը ու մի նախադասությամբ չի կարելի էտ տեսակ ընդհանրություն անել

----------


## Կարապետ

> Կրոնը՝ ոչ
> Բոլոր կրոնները քարացած են…
> Կարևորը կենդանի հավատքն է Հիսուս Քրիստոսի նկատմամբ:


Շատ ապրես: :Hands Up:

----------

Benadad (30.10.2010)

----------


## Կարապետ

Մկնիկս իրար եկավ կտցրեցի Այո :Sad:  խնդրում եմ Մոդերատորներին դարձնել ոչ կամ հանել իմ քվեարկածը:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ալեքսանդր   Վարպետյան.«Ասա   ով   է   քո   աստված,  ասեմ.  ով   ես   դու»:


Իսկ անաստվածների համար պատասխան ունի՞: :LOL: 

3 տարի առաջ էս թեմայում գրել եմ ու ցանկացա նորից գրել, որովհետև էնքա՜ն բանա փոխվել:

ժամկետ ունեցող երկրային կյանքը ռոբոտի պես չապրելու համար պետք է մոռանալ, որ գույություն ունի կրոն, կառավարիչ, ամենակարող (թե ինչու՞մնա կայանում իրա ամենակարողությունը :Think: ), պատժիչ բարի ուժ: չպետք է վախենալ «դատաստանի» օրվանից, որի ժամանակ քո ստախոսությունների համար պետքա ընկնես եռացող կաթսայի մեջ:

Բայց. եթե դու այնքան թույլ ես, որ ինքդ քեզ համար ստեղծում ես մի երևույթ, որից վախենում ես, որին պաշտում ես, որի ամենակարողությանն ես վերագրում այն ամենն, ինչի բացատրությունը դու չունես, որի օրենքները քեզ համար ամենից վեր են, սակայն չես ենթարկվում (որովհետև էդ օրենքներն էնքան վտանգ են կյանքի համար, որ սկսումա քո ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիան աշխատել :LOL: ), որին կարողանում ես օգտագործել՝ որպես քեզ պաշտպան, ապա դու ոչ թե քո կյանքն ես ապրում, այլ կրոն ես ապրում, որովհետև կյանքի համար օրենքներ չկան, քե՛զ համար օրենքներ չկա: Դու՛ ստեղծւմ ես արժանիքներդ, դու՛ կանգնում ես պետք եկած ժամանակ, ու չես ընկնում մեքենայի տակ: Դու՛, ուրախության ժամանակ մեկ-մեկ հիշում ես քո աստծուն իսկ տխրության ժամանակ ցանկանում ամեն ինչ բարդել իր վրա… սակայն ի՞նչ օգուտ այդ բարդելուց, եթե նույն կերպ շարունակում ես նրան հավատարիմ մնալ: Ինքնասիրության համակարգն էս դեպքում չի աշխատու՞մ: :Think: 


Այսպիսով :Jpit:  նշանակություն ունի՛, թե որ կրոնը դու կընտրես (այստեղ «կյանք» բառը փոխարինվել է «կրոն»-ով), որովհետև եթե մի անգամ ավլես, հետո միշտ էլ ավլելու ես: 

ՀԳ Մոտ 4 տարի առաջ ես վերջացրի ավլելը, որովհետև համոզվեցի որ անընդհատ մաքուր տեղը չեն ավլում: Ավելը փտեց, ես էլ դեն նետեցի: :Jpit:  (շատ փիլոյական ստացվե՞ց  :LOL:  :Think: )

----------

Interdenominational (25.10.2010), kyahi (25.10.2010), Skeptic (28.10.2010), Tig (25.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> ժամկետ ունեցող երկրային կյանքը ռոբոտի պես չապրելու համար պետք է մոռանալ, որ գույություն ունի կրոն, կառավարիչ, ամենակարող (թե ինչու՞մնա կայանում իրա ամենակարողությունը), պատժիչ բարի ուժ: չպետք է վախենալ «դատաստանի» օրվանից, որի ժամանակ քո ստախոսությունների համար պետքա ընկնես եռացող կաթսայի մեջ:
> 
> Բայց. եթե դու այնքան թույլ ես, որ ինքդ քեզ համար ստեղծում ես մի երևույթ, որից վախենում ես, որին պաշտում ես, որի ամենակարողությանն ես վերագրում այն ամենն, ինչի բացատրությունը դու չունես, որի օրենքները քեզ համար ամենից վեր են, սակայն չես ենթարկվում (որովհետև էդ օրենքներն էնքան վտանգ են կյանքի համար, որ սկսումա քո ինքնապաշտպանական ռեակցիան աշխատել), որին կարողանում ես օգտագործել՝ որպես քեզ պաշտպան, ապա դու ոչ թե քո կյանքն ես ապրում, այլ կրոն ես ապրում, որովհետև կյանքի համար օրենքներ չկան, քե՛զ համար օրենքներ չկա: Դու՛ ստեղծւմ ես արժանիքներդ, դու՛ կանգնում ես պետք եկած ժամանակ, ու չես ընկնում մեքենայի տակ:


Վիստ, էնքան սիրուն ես մտածում ու էնքան խելացի մտքեր ես արտահայտում, շաատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու թույլ չես այդքան, որ գտել ես, թե ինչպես պետք է ապրես երկրային կյանքդ, որ ռոբոտի պես չապրես, որ էլ չես ավլում, ավելդ մի կողմ ես նետել: Ամեն մարդ չի, որ կարողանում է: Կեցցես: :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, էնքան սիրուն ես մտածում ու էնքան խելացի մտքեր ես արտահայտում, շաատ ուրախ եմ, որ դու թույլ չես այդքան, որ գտել ես, թե ինչպես պետք է ապրես երկրային կյանքդ, որ ռոբոտի պես չապրես, որ էլ չես ավլում, ավելդ մի կողմ ես նետել: Ամեն մարդ չի, որ կարողանում է: Կեցցես:


Պատկերացրու գիտեի, որ դու նմանատիպ գրառում կանես, ինչպես նաև գուշակում էի, թե ովքեր պետքա քո գրառմանը շնորհ. տան.

Նախապես ասեմ, որ ամենագետ չեմ.

----------


## Շինարար

> Պատկերացրու գիտեի, որ դու նմանատիպ գրառում կանես, ինչպես նաև գուշակում էի, թե ովքեր պետքա քո գրառմանը շնորհ. տան.
> 
> Նախապես ասեմ, որ ամենագետ չեմ.


 Վիստ ջան, իմ գրառմանս իմաստը քո ակնկալիքները արդարացնելը չէ, առավել ևս շնորհ ստանալը, ուղղակի խնդրի լուծումը գրելուց ու գրավորը հանձնելուց առաջ ուզում եմ՝ մի փոքր էլ մտածես, արդյո՞ք քո ստացած պատասխանը ճշմարիտ ա n-ի ցանկացած արժեքի համար: Կարայի չարձագանքեմ: Թե նեղվում ես, էլ չեմ արձագանքի: Մանավանդ որ ես հոգնել եմ ու իմ էշը նույնպես :Wink:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ ջան, իմ գրառմանս իմաստը քո ակնկալիքները արդարացնելը չէ, առավել ևս շնորհ ստանալը, ուղղակի խնդրի լուծումը գրելուց ու գրավորը հանձնելուց առաջ ուզում եմ՝ մի փոքր էլ մտածես, արդյո՞ք քո ստացած պատասխանը ճշմարիտ ա n-ի ցանկացած արժեքի համար: Կարայի չարձագանքեմ: Թե նեղվում ես, էլ չեմ արձագանքի: Մանավանդ որ ես հոգնել եմ ու իմ էշը նույնպես


Ես քո գրառման իմաստը հասկանում եմ, որպես «Իմ գրառումը կոտրելու փորձ՝ թեմային անհամապատասխան գրառում՝ ինձ կպնող գրառում»:

Ես կրոնի շնորհիվ ստացել եմ պատասխանը, իսկ ուրիշները վախենում են պատասխանը գտնելուց:

էշը քշողը չի շարունակում իր էշը քշել, որովհետև երևի վախենումա, որ մի օր կտեսնի իր տակը էշ չկա:
էշն էլ իր տիրոջը ամեն կերպ տանումա, որովհետև իրան ձեռքա տալիս:
 :Jpit:

----------

kyahi (25.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես քո գրառման իմաստը հասկանում եմ, որպես «Իմ գրառումը կոտրելու փորձ՝ թեմային անհամապատասխան գրառում՝ ինձ կպնող գրառում»:


 Սխալ ես հասկանում, Վիստ: Ես էդքան ստից մարդ չեմ, որ խելացի, մտածող ու էդքան երիտասարդ մարդու միտքը, ասում եմ միտքը, որովհետև գրառումդ քո միտքն ա չէ՞ արտահայտում, կոտրելու փորձ անեմ: Ընդհակառակը, ես ուրախ եմ, որ քո պես մարդիկ կան, բայց ասում եմ, որ մի քիչ էլ մտածի :Smile:  Քո սխալ հասկանալուց իրավունք ունեմ վիրավորվելու, բայց արդեն ասացի՝ էշս հոգնել է: Ի դեպ, հոգնել է քշվելուց :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (25.10.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Վիստ ջան, իմ գրառմանս իմաստը քո ակնկալիքները արդարացնելը չէ, առավել ևս շնորհ ստանալը, ուղղակի խնդրի լուծումը գրելուց ու գրավորը հանձնելուց առաջ ուզում եմ՝ մի փոքր էլ մտածես, արդյո՞ք քո ստացած պատասխանը ճշմարիտ ա n-ի ցանկացած արժեքի համար: Կարայի չարձագանքեմ: Թե նեղվում ես, էլ չեմ արձագանքի: Մանավանդ որ ես հոգնել եմ ու իմ էշը նույնպես


Շինարար ջան, դու կրոնի ոլորտում նենց լուծում գիտե՞ս, որ n-ի ցանկացած արժեքի համար ճիշտ պատասխան կստանաս…

հ.գ. միակ «ճիշտ» պատասխանը սա է՝ «Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են…» :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, դու կրոնի ոլորտում նենց լուծում գիտե՞ս, որ n-ի ցանկացած արժեքի համար ճիշտ պատասխան կստանաս…
> 
> հ.գ. միակ «ճիշտ» պատասխանը սա է՝ «Աստծո գործերն անքննելի են…»


Տիգ, բա ես ի՞նչ էի ասում :Xeloq:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իհարկե նշանակություն ունի,էքստրեմալ վիճակներում մարդը առաջնորվում է իր կրոնով և նրանով արդարացնում է իր կատարած գործողությունները:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (31.10.2010)

----------

